# 929 form, At which office was the application lodged?



## timsor (Feb 19, 2017)

Hello, i am helping a relative fill out a 929 form to change address, i came across a question im not sure how to answer "At which office was the application lodged?" they are currently on a Partner (Provisional) (subclass 309) the application was filled in a country outside of Australia, most likely by a lawyer/migration agent, Without asking the lawyer/agent is it possible to know which office they submitted it to? or is it 100% online?


----------



## KimNguyen (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi *timsor*, as far as I have known you need to scan the filled form and email to [email protected] and there is no postal address for 929 form.


----------



## timsor (Feb 19, 2017)

KimNguyen said:


> Hi *timsor*, as far as I have known you need to scan the filled form and email to [email protected] and there is no postal address for 929 form.


thanks, there is a question in the form asking "At which office was the application lodged", it was done overseas, but not sure the lawyer/agent submit it to an office or did they submit it online. So i am not sure what to fill in the space maybe i can fill in "cityname OR online"?


----------



## KimNguyen (Jan 28, 2019)

I think you need to ask your lawyer/agent for that question because at the moment I am having an issue between the online and office too.


----------

